# In need of a dg asap



## dustinhall (Apr 6, 2013)

Its renewal time and my 20g a day prescription is in need of a Designated Grower
Can anyone help?


----------



## Beaches Compassion (May 16, 2013)

Hi, that's a big number! did you try Greenleaf? not sure what location you are in

This would work for Canada
http://medicalmarijuana.ca/for-patients/apply-medical-marijuana


----------

